# doe gave birth but baby died :(



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

One of my does was giving birth but when the baby came out it was dead :'(

How long before the 2nd baby comes out? Or would it be dead to?

Wow i am shocked


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

What was her due date? If they're pretty early, that would explain it. 

If she hasn't had a second by now, you should go in and check to make sure.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The feet came out first

I am not sure

But the babys feet is not black 

Her feet is yelloish i think its pre mature


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you get a picture of the dead baby? Sounds gross, I know, but it'll help us tell whether or not the cause of death was premature delivery..


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

My family believes its bad luck to take pictures of dead stuff so i never did. I burried her already aswell in the dark at 1am...
The baby was very nice nice brown head boer. 
I dont know her due date i bought her as a doe it never stated she was pregnant but i could tell her stomach was big
Could you tell me some things to tell if it was premature and i could tell you thanks


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yellowish hooves CAN be normal. Were the hooves very soft and small? did it have any teeth? I've never had a premie kid so hopefully someone else can come on and give you better advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some real Preemies have no hair, their eyes are not open. Depending on how early they are. 
Some who are close to kidding date but still too early may appear to be normal yet, internally their lungs are undeveloped.

I am very sorry. 

Did you go in and see if there are more?

Has she dropped her afterbirth?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She dropped a placenta but her belly is still big 

If it died in her stomach or premature i guess one could still be developing in there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All depends. 

I recommend a vet check on her.

Good she dropped her placenta. 

Watch for any bad smell back in her vulva area, if there is a dead kid in there, she will begin to smell bad and she will go off feed and act lethargic. 
You will know within 2 weeks from when she aborted. 
If she by any chance holds a live kid, she may carry to full term, but that is rare, but not unheard of.
Getting a ultrasound may help determine if she is clear, for peace of mind.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The 2nd baby came out today and it died also


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry....be sure to give mom lots of TLC...b complex will help with her stress as well...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry you lost both babies


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah i am pretty sad they where both beutiful looking babies 

What can be the cause? I dewormed her the same day with a dewormer thats safe for pregnant does but i had to catch her i had to chase her a little bit to hold her to make her drink it 

Do i have to milk her now?thanks or should i buy some babys?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, you will have to milk her if she gets too tight.

Not all will take other babies, so if that doesn't work, you will have bottle babies.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How do i tell if its to tight? Do i just feel it? To see if its squishy? 


Can there be another kid in there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will see it, she will start looking tight, but you can feel it as tight too. not much give. 
They may get a shiny look to them, being overly stretched.
You do not want her busting at the seems and explode a teat though, so watch her closely.
Milk her when needed.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

May dad wants to sell her now because of the 2 kids that died
Shes the one with the collar from the other thread

Should we sell her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may of been a fluke thing or she was slammed possibly or was she given a wormer or drug not safe for preggo's?

Unless you get her tested for an aborting disease, you won't know for sure.
It is up to you if you want to sell her, but things can happen like that.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The dewormer is safe i even asked goathiker as well since he or her uses it as well on his pregnant does its called ivomec sheep drench

Now i am also kinda paronoid as you said it may be mites on her lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mites are curable, just do as I indicated prior in case. You should see results by the 2nd shot of Ivomec.

If he wants to sell her I guess it is up to him.

Are you attached to her?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Losing kids is not uncommon. Lots of reasons for it, and it may never happen to her again.

Do you know the kind of care she received before you bought her?

What do you feed her? Does she get free choice minerals? Is she ok on copper and selenium? High enough protein in her feed to maintain a pregnancy? Any poisonous weeds she could have eaten?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Mites are curable, just do as I indicated prior in case. You should see results by the 2nd shot of Ivomec.
> 
> If he wants to sell her I guess it is up to him.
> 
> Are you attached to her?


So are you saying it is mites? Or maybe?

So i have to give her a shot? Where? I never did this
And my dad asked if i want to sell her but i dont know i like her though 
But do you reccomend me to sell her? I think she is pretty

Thanks


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Losing kids is not uncommon. Lots of reasons for it, and it may never happen to her again.
> 
> Do you know the kind of care she received before you bought her?
> 
> What do you feed her? Does she get free choice minerals? Is she ok on copper and selenium? High enough protein in her feed to maintain a pregnancy? Any ponisonous weeds she could have eaten?


No i do not know it was a sale barn deal

I am buying the mineral tmr 
Ok thanks


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

BOERKING said:


> No i do not know it was a sale barn deal
> 
> I am buying the mineral tmr
> 
> Ok thanks


If she hasn't had minerals during her pregnancy, it's highly likely that's the cause. Also, animals from a sale barn aren't always in great condition either, so if she was bred before you got her, bad early pregnancy care could be the cause too. If the kids were stillborn, who knows how long they've been dead...I'd probably start her on a round of antibiotics.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

How many times a day do i milk her? I think ill buy a bottle baby so i can feed her the milk


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

You can just dump the milk...or drink it. Dogs, chickens, pigs, etc. will also drink it...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The babys came.out the wrong way though the back legs first 

What i was thinking was the babys inside drowned as she took to long to push and the baby couldnt breath 
The first baby died at 12am i think and the 2nd baby came out at 3 am so 3 hours after she had her 2nd baby


I never bought her as bred neither did they annouce it.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok...do you know how to help with kidding? Or were you not there? Just curious  

We had two boys out of triplets who came out breech this year...it took a little while but we were able to get all 3 out alive. If it was a long labor, that could've easily been the cause of death...


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I was not there unfortunetly our tenant called us she boards her horse there i am moving to my farm in a month so it will be alot better and we are getting cameras in the stalls


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Great...that should make kidding season a lot easier for you.  It sounds like a long labor was the cause of death.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

BOERKING said:


> So are you saying it is mites? Or maybe?
> 
> So i have to give her a shot? Where? I never did this
> And my dad asked if i want to sell her but i dont know i like her though
> ...


If you do not like the Doe then yes sell her, then get one you may like better. But if she has an aborting disease your property may of been exposed. That is why testing her will let you know.

I give Ivomec injections in the armpit area SQ. 
Make a tent with the skin and stick the needle in the skin, pull back on the syringe, then inject it there, but first, make sure you feel the needle when it is inside the tented skin, to ensure it isn't all the way through the skin.

If you do not want to do this, then try to put mineral oil on that area after all the scabbing is removed and see if it gets better that way. That is if she doesn't have scabby lower legs as well. If she does, I recommend injecting her with Ivomec. Otherwise, see if the mineral oil helps.

I agree, if she did not have free choice minerals, that could very well cause issues.

Coming out backwards and taking to long:
What happens is, the umbilical cord snaps and the kid stops getting oxygen, it isn't that they drown, cause they take their first breath when they are in the world. The umbilical cord is the life line and if it is broken before they cannot come out quickly being backwards, sadly they will parish within.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I sold her but thanks for the write up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry. 

Any afterbirth?

I suggest you take her to the vet or wash up and go in to check for any more if you see no afterbirth.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I sold her at the salebarn today

Thanks
She had 1 baby and then 2nd one 3 hiurs after


----------

